# Accutane - mild acne



## aesthetics4ever

Is 20mg for 100 days enough to stop mild acne?

I suffer from breakouts on my face, shoulders and back quite regularly and fed up tbh.


----------



## Ts23

im on 80mg a day and in tottaly fuked off it.


----------



## Ts23

its so harsh its unreal, i havnt felt skin on my lips since day 5, i cant touch my nose or it bleeds and hurts, my eyes are always watering and hurting and my face and scalp is always peeling, its fukin horrible, but works wondours, im on sust and deca at the min and still take 80mg a day and its still workin wondours.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Yeah I've heard the dryness is pretty bad on doses as high as that. I was thinking of self-prescribing 20mg a day for 3 or 4 months as it would be ridiculously expensive to do 80mg.

My acne isn't really that bad. Just whiteheads and the odd red sore one. But they're unsightly and pop up at the worst times. I don't think the GP would prescribe Accutane so that's why I'm considering just buying it.

Anyone any experience at low doses like 20mg?


----------



## MRSTRONG

i take 100mg a day have done for the last 5-6 months use a lip balm and moisturize


----------



## aesthetics4ever

uhan said:


> i take 100mg a day have done for the last 5-6 months use a lip balm and moisturize


 100mg? Isn't that very high? How much longer are you staying on it?


----------



## energize17

yh i was on it cleared up my acne was prescribed by a doctor

standard protocol is half your bodyweight in Mg as the dose for first month then increase it by 10-20mg each month depending on how you cope with it had to get regular blood test done also on your cholestrol as it raises your liver function and something to do with your muscle as for final dosage it should match your weight. as for sides get ready to be lubed up i had to keep sticking vaseling up my bloody nose casue it was so dry i was producing red boogers. got rid of it had acne since i was 10 finally cleared up


----------



## Ash_87

ive just finished my course for mild acne i thought i would be able to get away with 20 - 40 cos its so expensive but it didn't end out that way

FINISHED 5 MONTH COURSE

i ran

40mg

40mg

60mg

60mg

80mg


----------



## dalboy

Done

3 weeks @ 30mg

3 weeks @ 60mg

Still have another 3 weeks of my course to do but stopped as was getting high blood pressure, and feeling hot all the time. Only symptoms I got was dry flaky skin and cracked lips.

Touch wood I have only had 1 spot on my face since Nov 10. Was getting them every week.

Now need to clear my shoulders up.

If you can I would personally up the dose. I know your supposed to but anything more than a month or 2 on it would really screw me up.


----------



## MRSTRONG

radicalry00 said:


> 100mg? Isn't that very high? How much longer are you staying on it?


yeah it is high but they work it out so its 1mg per kg of body weight so its only high if you weigh 70 kg lol as for staying on im not sure it`ll be what ever the doctor says .


----------



## Ts23

uhan said:


> i take 100mg a day have done for the last 5-6 months use a lip balm and moisturize


if your on 100mg a day you must weigh more than 18 stone?? cause i got weighd an **** to see what mg i need and cause i was 18 clem i got put on 80 so u must be knocking on 20 clem?


----------



## Ts23

uhan said:


> yeah it is high but they work it out so its 1mg per kg of body weight so its only high if you weigh 70 kg lol as for staying on im not sure it`ll be what ever the doctor says .


bull **** im 114kg and only got prescribed 80mg a day, so how can u be 70kg and get prescribed 100mg, makes no sense mate?


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Well cheers for the input so far guys. Think I'm gonna opt for a 3 month run of 20-30mg a day.

I weigh 90kg btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ts23

Ts23 said:


> bull **** im 114kg and only got prescribed 80mg a day, so how can u be 70kg and get prescribed 100mg, makes no sense mate?


any way im goin insane off 80mg and only 10 weeks in, so fuk knows how u feel 5-6months in on 100mg a day.


----------



## Nemises

iv been runing 20mg for 10 days now, planning on keeping at 20mg for a few months. Lips have dried out already.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Nemises said:


> iv been runing 20mg for 10 days now, planning on keeping at 20mg for a few months. Lips have dried out already.


Keep me updated with how you get on mate. Have you experienced the 'initial breakout' that some talk about?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemises

no, if anything i would say i can see it drying out greasy areas and i havnt had any new spots. Though i had been runing doxycyline prior to starting tane.

I also neva had a problem with acne til i did a cycle if tham makes a difrence.


----------



## Porkypig

I've been on 20mg daily for the past 190 days. My back was in a shocking state and had been since I was 13 over 30 years ago. It's pretty much cleared up now, with the odd spot appearing once in a while. My lips have been dry and sore the whole time. Plenty of regular lip balm applications keeps it in check. My nose is dry and full of red boogers but no nosebleed problems. This surprises me as I was always prone to nosebleeds before starting taking the accutane.


----------



## sam2012

Ive been on 60mg for nearly 5 month now, to be honest sides aint that bad, got pretty sh1t cholesterol and my livers knackered but only thing I notice is ive got dry lips  ,it works though, the stuffs a wonder drug IMO


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Glad you're happy with the short term effects but tbh the fact you say your liver's knackered worries the hell out of me. My acne is not that bad at all so do I really want to be risking long term ill health such as liver failure to get rid of spot outbreaks on my back / face?


----------



## sam2012

should probably refrase it lol, I've got elevated liver enzymes, abnormal tryglycerides and my cholesterol aint great.

Thing is mate you've gotta decide whether or not the sides out weigh the benefits. I've had bad skin for years so for me it was the only thing I could do, and I have to say, I wish I would have done it sooner.

Way I look at it mate is you might get problems later on in life, but then again you might get them anyway. You could go out tomorrow and die in a car crash. If it bothers you and you wanna get rid of it accutane is definatly the answer. :thumbup1:


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Well thought I'd update this: I've been on the antibiotic Doxycycline for 3 weeks now and it hasn't really seemed to have much of an effect yet. Been reading around and people seem to start seeing effects 3 weeks onwards so will be patient and see if it gets any better. How long does it take to get accutane prescribed once I'm referred to a derm?


----------



## energize17

When I got reffered to the dermo I got the prescription the same day

But gtting the referal was the long part seems like the gp jus don't give a fcuk


----------



## aesthetics4ever

energize17 said:


> When I got reffered to the dermo I got the prescription the same day
> 
> But gtting the referal was the long part seems like the gp jus don't give a fcuk


I know mate, heard so many horror stories about gp's refusing to refer to derms straight away and basically just prolonging people's problems.

Will give the antibiotics another 3 weeks and if it's still not clearing I'm asking to see a derm. Cheers for the quick reply btw.


----------



## sam2012

radicalry00 said:


> I know mate, heard so many horror stories about gp's refusing to refer to derms straight away and basically just prolonging people's problems.
> 
> Will give the antibiotics another 3 weeks and if it's still not clearing I'm asking to see a derm. Cheers for the quick reply btw.


Just go to the docs and get him to refer you as soon as mate. Trust me when I say you wont regret it, I wish id gone sooner.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Well got some accutane. Starting 20mg tonight and will do that for 20 days then up it to 40mg.


----------



## Fat

Where's the cheapest place for it? It's like £300 for a 3 month cycle at 40mg.. So how on earth you guys affording 100mg a day..


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Fat said:


> Where's the cheapest place for it? It's like £300 for a 3 month cycle at 40mg.. So how on earth you guys affording 100mg a day..


Alot of people get it prescribed and paid for on the NHS but I don't really want to wait tbh.


----------



## Fat

radicalry00 said:


> Alot of people get it prescribed and paid for on the NHS but I don't really want to wait tbh.


How much are you paying?


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Bought enough for 120 days at 40mg. Got from united pharmacy for £12 per 10x20mg box.


----------



## 12 gauge

I've been referred to a derm by the G.P today, she said it could take anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks before I actually get to see the derm.Will the derm prescribe the tane or will he/she maybe try something else before moving onto the real deal?

What would be the best thing to say to the derm so as to get put on accutane asap? My acne is not really bad but I don't wanna be messing about with stuff that isn't gonna do fcuk all for me.


----------



## -Jack-

If the doc gives it give it a try the NHS will look out for you withvtests


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Well started today. Popped my first pill of tane. Doing 40mg for about 4 months (got 120 days worth). Will use this thread as my log.


----------



## -Jack-

I did 80mg for 6 months

get the e45 ready because you will dry up someing awful

make sure you get regualare gets from your doc

also if you suffer from nose bleed it might make them bad I had 3 nose bleed almost every week when i was on it


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Cheers for the advice mate  .

Got some Cetaphil moisturiser to stop me drying out and some Vaseline for my lips.


----------



## Captain-splooge

any updates?


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Actually forgot to update this. I stopped after 2 days as I finally got a call from derm saying I have a follow up appointment in December. He says I can have Accutane if I still want it then so I'm gonna wait so I can do it under supervision with bloods etc. Plus I'll get a lot more tane and be able to run it an higher dose on prescription without it raping my wallet!


----------



## pdjs01

will acne stop altogether after taking a course of this stuff or does it just suppress it while you take it?


----------



## aesthetics4ever

From researching it; If you take it for a long enough time like at least 5 months the oil glands should be permanently affected and breakouts should be virtually non existent. Obviously you'll still get get odd spot though. It depends on the person though as some people need 2 or 3 courses of accutane to stop acne.


----------



## liamo69

ac****ane can be harsh ....i couldnt handle the side effects due to another problem.i was on it for 6 months and still have 6 or 7 boxes of it here but i will never thouch it again.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

liamo69 said:


> ac****ane can be harsh ....i couldnt handle the side effects due to another problem.i was on it for 6 months and still have 6 or 7 boxes of it here but i will never thouch it again.


Agreed it's only to be used as a last resort really. My acne is only mild and limited to my neck and chin mainly so I have had serious second thoughts about starting accutane and permanently altering my skin. At the moment isotrexin gel is working well for me.


----------



## Pictor

liamo69 said:


> ac****ane can be harsh ....i couldnt handle the side effects due to another problem.i was on it for 6 months and still have 6 or 7 boxes of it here but i will never thouch it again.


How much you want for them mate 

what brand and mg are they?


----------



## liamo69

cant think of the brand at the moment im not at home to check mate .they where prescribed by a doctor last year to me.i know some of the boxes are 20mg and sum 10mg and have few lose ones aswell. send me a email lad [email protected]


----------



## fitrut

if acne is mild why not to try Retin-A (0.005) cream or bit stronger Retin-A gel (0.025); ive read Accutane pills has harsh side effects so probably cream is way better. tried it and works quite well. never tried accutane tho


----------



## aesthetics4ever

That's what I'm on at the moment fitness. Well it's isotretinoin with erythromycin gel (isotrexin) that I'm on. Spots are noticeably smaller and dont seem to be as many. I've been on it 8 weeks now.


----------



## 4NT5

I had two courses for 12 weeks each and the short time side affects were well worth going through to be completely cleared. My back had spots and so did my face and now they are complete clear. Very happy with the results and now can take my top of on the beach, swiming baths, steam room etc.

Now from time to time I do get the odd spot here and there but nothing extreme. What I use to get rid of it is DUAC. Rub that on the spot and its gone in two days, so you should conisder that. I would not use DUAC if you have many spots as it is useless for that I think, one or two and it works. I also find liz earle anti-septic work wonders and dried the spot out very quickly. It comes in a small bottle with a roller ball on the end to roll over the spots but i found this sometimes aggravaited the spot so i use to take the whole top off and just dab it on.


----------



## MattGriff

Hmm, never tired this stuff but do hear it is good for blasting the ole acne away.

What stories do you feed to your gp to get it on prescription?


----------



## aesthetics4ever

DylanHunter said:


> I just got put on them after months of trying! The docs tried me on. 2-3 different types o treatment to see if it would help but i didn't take them but they don't know this (bad b*stard I know) and now I've been on them for about a week and a half and has brought out loads of spots and dry skin and lips. My gp told me this would happen during course and once it's done you will excpirence the benefits of it so hopefully if I stick it out it will be worth it! Ps *I was told not to get tattood* but I'm booked up an my course runs through it am I still able to or will the healing process be crap? Don't want to risk it?


I'd listen to your derm and wait till you've finished your course.


----------



## Guest

MattGriff said:


> Hmm, never tired this stuff but do hear it is good for blasting the ole acne away.
> 
> What stories do you feed to your gp to get it on prescription?


Your doctor cant prescribe it only a dermatologist can, but you have to be reffered to one from your gp, and usually they wont reffer you unless you have been on antibiotics for 3-6 months and then when they do reffer you it takes a couple of months before you get seen by the derm...

Its a long process, took me 10 years of antibiotics off and on before the fvckers bothered reffering me! Wish i baught my own tane years back now, would have saved a lot of scarring!


----------



## Pictor

willsy said:


> Your doctor cant prescribe it only a dermatologist can, but you have to be reffered to one from your gp, and usually they wont reffer you unless you have been on antibiotics for 3-6 months and then when they do reffer you it takes a couple of months before you get seen by the derm...
> 
> Its a long process, took me 10 years of antibiotics off and on before the fvckers bothered reffering me! Wish i baught my own tane years back now, would have saved a lot of scarring!


x2


----------



## Pictor

Took me 3/4 years of anti b's before I got refered to a Dermo, then had to wait a month or two to see the Dermo, then had to go for blood test, then wait another month or two to go back. It's a long process! I did all that then bottled it and didn't go on the Accutane!

I've since realised what a b!tch I was being and brought my own and now running 80mg ED without many sides and skin has never been better  got another 4 weeks or so left but might run it longer now though!


----------



## Metzer

Would a lot dose (say 10mg daily) for 2-3 months give any worthwhile results? Thinking of buying some online but its expensive stuff!


----------



## Captain-splooge

im running 40mg a day self prescribed, had/have what i consider pretty bad achne. did two trips to the docs beforehand, once they gave me some topical stuff then they put me on lymecycline. both did absolutly **** all. been on the tane for 2 weeks now, had initial breakout (that was fun) now much clearer, still have a few spots popping up but nowhere near as many or as hardcore as before. lips are a bit dryer but not too bad, skin the same. deciding how long to stay on for, any ideas?


----------



## Guest

Captain-splooge said:


> im running 40mg a day self prescribed, had/have what i consider pretty bad achne. did two trips to the docs beforehand, once they gave me some topical stuff then they put me on lymecycline. both did absolutly **** all. been on the tane for 2 weeks now, had initial breakout (that was fun) now much clearer, still have a few spots popping up but nowhere near as many or as hardcore as before. lips are a bit dryer but not too bad, skin the same. deciding how long to stay on for, any ideas?


Im in my 5th month at 40mg ed, the derm has just told me to stay on even though ive been clear since the 2nd month, apparently the longer your on the less chance of breaking out again in future...


----------



## Guest

Metzer said:


> Would a lot dose (say 10mg daily) for 2-3 months give any worthwhile results? Thinking of buying some online but its expensive stuff!


Your not looking in the right places mate. Can use 40mg ed for about 70-80p a day, keep looking


----------



## Metzer

Must be looking in the wrong places lol, I found 10 10mg capsules for 15$!


----------



## Parki79

12 gauge said:


> I've been referred to a derm by the G.P today, she said it could take anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks before I actually get to see the derm.Will the derm prescribe the tane or will he/she maybe try something else before moving onto the real deal?
> 
> What would be the best thing to say to the derm so as to get put on accutane asap? My acne is not really bad but I don't wanna be messing about with stuff that isn't gonna do fcuk all for me.


If your skin isnt bad then the derm will not wanna put you on accutane straight away. He will probably try Retin A cream and Antibiotics for a few months first just to see if there is any improvement before you jump onto the hard stuff. After I tried this for a few months there was some improvement. The Derm basically said if I wanted to go on it I could as it was my body to decide which is fair enough.


----------



## bowser134

Some very good information on this thread.

Ive been on accutane before and worked very well. Was clear for couple of years but now its back. Looking to use this again and seenpeople are buying from online sources. Is this safe? How do you know what you are getting?

Any advice would be appreciated as I dont want the long wait through the NHS like last time.


----------



## Pictor

bowser134 said:


> Some very good information on this thread.
> 
> Ive been on accutane before and worked very well. Was clear for couple of years but now its back. Looking to use this again and seenpeople are buying from online sources. Is this safe? How do you know what you are getting?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated as I dont want the long wait through the NHS like last time.


You can get it off united pharmacies uk and there good to go but the site is down at the moment though!


----------



## BIG BUCK

OP, i think you're mad using accutane for mild acne, you say you have a few spots on your chin and neck area! Live with it! Get some Duac gel, it works!

Accutane is for severe acne as in your back is caked in big boils! not a few little spots.

i'm only trying to be helpful, tane CAN cause many harsh sides which COULD be life changing.

My back and shoulders look like i've been shot at 100 times with a paintball gun but even i'm waiting to use tane!

Just try and get things in proportion.

Take care


----------



## Fat

What harsh sides? dry lips?


----------



## BIG BUCK

Fat said:


> What harsh sides? dry lips?


LOL, if you are very lucky you'll just get dry lips, but as ts23 said it can be worse, a hell of alot worse for some people, extreme lethargy, painfully flakey skin, severe joint pains, depression etc

In more extreme cases i've read about suicide, people having to use wheelchairs to get around because of joint pain.

i've spent days searching on acne forums and looking into anything accutane, alot of it is bolloxs but alot of it is not!

Everyone reacts differently to everything...................... its a gamble.

A good friend is 2 months in on a 60mg ed course and has very bad rashes up the side of his body, blood shot eyes (so bad people stare at him) dry cuts around his eyes, nose and mouth....he looks a mess, but is continuing in the hope it'll clear his acne for good.


----------



## Pictor

Accutane sides

Dry skin (causing inflammation, scaling, itching, increased skin fragility)

Dryness of the mucous membranes, eg lips, eyes (causing irritation, conjunctivitis), nose (causing nosebleeds) and throat (causing ho****ness)

Headache

Increased liver enzymes

Disturbances in the composition of the blood (eg increased cholesterol, triglycerides, blood sugar; decreased red blood cells, white blood cells, platelets)

Pain in the muscles and joints

Mood changes, strange or abnormal thoughts, anxiety, depression, suicidal feelings

Hair loss (alopecia)

Visual disturbances (eg blurred vision, cataracts, colour blindness, decreased night vision)

Inflammation of the surface of the eye (keratitis)

Breathing difficulties due to a narrowing of the airways (bronchospasm)

Nausea

Inflammatory bowel disease

Inflammation of the pancreas (pancreatitis)

Abnormal reaction of the skin to light, usually a rash (photosensitivity)

Bone disorders

To name a few...


----------



## Adamdraper

I did a course of accutane years ago which was prescribed and supervised by a dermatologist. 6 months course at 1mg per kg of body weight (was 65 kgs at the time). Course was a success but spots have gradually come back. I had no side effects at all apart from standard dryness.

Thinking of running a second course but this time self prescribed and therefore unsupervised. Would prob go for something like 40 mg a day split into two doses.

My question is - 1) am I being an idiot considering an unsupervised course? And 2) am I wrong in thinking I'm unlikely to have bad side effects based on the fact I was ok last time?

Thanks guys


----------



## BBaddict

your not an idiot for considering an unsupervised course, if you where ok last time its more than likely you will be fine round 2, however you never know until you try. if your skeptical about it why not consider a gel treatment such as differin? worked wonders for me and pretty easy to get prescribed


----------



## j0n35y

Hi guys, was about to order some Roaccutane from UnitedPharmacies but thought id quickly post here before I do so. I've had mild acne on my back for about 10 years and have tried every antibiotic out there without luck. Its ruining my life and ive had enough! Two questions before I order....

Is 'Isotretinoin' the correct roacctune brand that everyone gets, seems the only one on UP site?

Also as I'm fairly small in size compared to you guys, 11 stone, 5ft 9. Would a 10mg a day course be ok or would you recommend 20mg?

oh and for the liver can we not take milk thistle and stay away from alcohol?

Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------



## Parki79

j0n35y said:


> Hi guys, was about to order some Roaccutane from UnitedPharmacies but thought id quickly post here before I do so. I've had mild acne on my back for about 10 years and have tried every antibiotic out there without luck. Its ruining my life and ive had enough! Two questions before I order....
> 
> Is 'Isotretinoin' the correct roacctune brand that everyone gets, seems the only one on UP site?
> 
> Also as I'm fairly small in size compared to you guys, 11 stone, 5ft 9. Would a 10mg a day course be ok or would you recommend 20mg?
> 
> oh and for the liver can we not take milk thistle and stay away from alcohol?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Allan


Well I wouldnt reccomend Accutane for Mild acne as its only for quite moderate or severe acne. If its really bothersome though then you could start on 10mg as it may do the trick for you. I would still run it for a length of time though. Isotretinoin it is also known as yeah. To get the full effects of this harsh drug at least 40mg is required for a minimum period of 6 months.

As you say your acne is mild then this is probably not required. By doing 40+mg and 6 months it increases the chance of getting rid of acne for good and will make it less likely to return.


----------



## Parki79

Adamdraper said:


> I did a course of accutane years ago which was prescribed and supervised by a dermatologist. 6 months course at 1mg per kg of body weight (was 65 kgs at the time). Course was a success but spots have gradually come back. I had no side effects at all apart from standard dryness.
> 
> Thinking of running a second course but this time self prescribed and therefore unsupervised. Would prob go for something like 40 mg a day split into two doses.
> 
> My question is - 1) am I being an idiot considering an unsupervised course? And 2) am I wrong in thinking I'm unlikely to have bad side effects based on the fact I was ok last time?
> 
> Thanks guys


I would imagine that your skin is in a lot better situation than it was the first time?

40mg sounds about right but as you have ran it properly the first time for the whole duration a maintenance dose of 20 may be enough if your skin isnt too bad. Your sides will be similar to the first time but it may dry your skin out even more as people with oily skin tend to find tane easier with this regard. I would imagine your skin would probably suffer more this time as your older but if you need to moisturise and look after your lips more then thats easily remedied.

Suppose putting up with the minor sides is easy just dont want to damage your liver and kidneys so just make sure your situation requires it. People seem to be getting into a habit of running accutane every year now which is just asking for trouble.


----------



## j0n35y

Thank for the info Parki, but I've made my mind up! So many holidays and days out have been ruined because I'm embarrassed to take my top off, when I've got a decent body and should be able to show it off without being worried about unsightly spots. Ill start on 20mg and go from there. Cheers m8y.


----------



## Adamdraper

I was about to self prescribe some a couple of weeks ago. Instead I started washing face with just water and within two weeks my skin is totally clear. Literally like a miracle. Oil balance or something.....(not gear related). Saved myself a couple of hundred quids worth of accutane which I will now probably spend on protein instead. Whammy.


----------



## Parki79

Adamdraper said:


> I was about to self prescribe some a couple of weeks ago. Instead I started washing face with just water and within two weeks my skin is totally clear. Literally like a miracle. Oil balance or something.....(not gear related). Saved myself a couple of hundred quids worth of accutane which I will now probably spend on protein instead. Whammy.


Suppose thats why its always good to try lots of the many options out there first. Saves you a fortune and im sure your liver will thank you for it. Amazing what can work well for one person but is useless for another its all trial and error. I found trioxil to be good even though its expensive.


----------



## 065744

depends on your gp if you will get refured or not, when i was 19 i had mega bad face acne has it really bad since like 13 and still he wouldnt refer me, but i know mates that only have slight acne and there gp reffers them. ending up buying it myself but being 19 couldnt afford alot so only really managed half a cycle, the results were very good and i only got dry lips as a side, i recone if i did a full cycle i would have had amazing results, like gona from a pizza face to clear in a couple of months.


----------



## Malibu

I did 3 months at 80mg per day, after a week it all basically came back


----------



## j0n35y

I ordered mine from United Pharmacy UK the other week, turned up 10 days later and everything seems like the real deal. Gonna keep an eye on my bank account tho as I think the reason it was down before was they had card details stolen.


----------



## Jordy_cv3

Thinking of getting this self prescribed but dno where to get it from?

Not sure if im allowed to ask but would love an idea.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Read the thread Jordy. United Pharmacy is reputable and reliable.


----------



## ticmike

Cheapest place is hyper peptides mate, google them, everywhere else is silly money tbh.


----------



## Zzz102

ticmike said:


> Cheapest place is hyper peptides mate, google them, everywhere else is silly money tbh.


anyone used these for accutane.. seems cheap!?


----------



## liamo69

i have heep of accutane left over from doctors perscription!any takers

mods can delete this if its against rules,


----------



## ticmike

TBH mate ive not tried, it was a link sent to me from a member on here.

Im goin down the NHS route as simply cannot afford to self prescribe.



Zzz102 said:


> anyone used these for accutane.. seems cheap!?


----------



## liamo69

just on self prescribing make sure you know the sideeffects of accutane.........there is a long list


----------



## j1mmytt

started a course last night, 10mg at night and 10mg this morning, i started getting a ringing in my ears and slight loss of hearing..... so i googled ro accutane loss of hearing and yep it is one of the sides, temporary or PERMANENT loss of hearing YIKES!!!!!


----------



## BIG BUCK

Pardon?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

I started on 20mg per day nearly three weeks ago.

Takes time to work it's magic. Took about 9 days before I started noticing any dryness.

Now i'm clearing up nicely and my skin is still comfortable-ish. Dry lips and dry skin on the back of my neck/shoulders but it's manageable.

I would recommend trying 20mg per day first before jumping in at 80/100mg. More is not always better (unless it's AAS)


----------



## Parki79

Im on 20mg once every 4 days as an experiment. My skin is considerably less oily.


----------



## Falcone

I'd be very careful with this drug, very powerful. Knocked me for 10.


----------

